# Remember to Check Your Bird Toys Regularly :(



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Just a warning to remind you to always check your bird's toys as they can become very dangerous. I had a right scare yesterday afternoon with Merlin my African Grey who nearly hung himself on the string from one of his chewing blocks Luckily tragedy was averted as I was actually sat at the side of his cage on the phone when it happened so I could spring into action immediately and free him - if I hadn't been there it would have been such a different outcome

He had been out and had gone back into his cage and I was sat at the side of him so he came down to the side. I was deep in conversation when I realised out of the side of my eye I could see him struggling, when I looked properly he had the string from a chew block which earlier in the day he had chewed off wrapped around his neck and he was pulling himself away trying to get free but he was actually making the string tighter! In a panic I screamed, dropped the phone and shouted to my hubby to fetch a pair of scissors quickly. I was trying to calm Merlin down while my hubby came and I then was able to cut the string to release him - thank goodness. Luckily he doesn't seem to be any the worse for wear for his adventure but it has made me so paranoid now about everything in his cage.

I have always prided myself on checking everything that goes into his cage and he gets a fuss every day so I can spot anything which needs replacing/removing but on this occasion it was one of those freak accidents which nearly cost him his life. I was so upset afterwards but thankful that I was there when it happened.

Sorry for the long post but I feel I can't stress too much how important it is to be vigilant.


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Second this entirely!

I had one get a bit of string caught around its leg years ago.

If they are chewed at all and bits of string dangling they need to be replaced!


----------

